# 1st time fixing an oil leak



## Nubee712 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello all,

I would like to introduce myself as very new to small engine repair, hence my user name "nubee".

My first project is to better understand and maintain my lawnmower. My apologies, as I don't have any information on make and model. However, I thought I'd start this thread as a cry for help to get me started.

The problem I'm having, aside from having a hard time starting the engine, is more specific to an oil leak. I was able to start the engine after about 1/2 hour, but it would simply just die. So I took a look at the oil level, and it was completely empty. I poured about half a gallon of oil, and it leaked straight through. 

This is where I stand with my lawnmower today, and could use some serious guidance or help.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

If this is a push mower, you may want to check to make sure the drain plug is installed under the mower. It is a threaded plug that a 3/8" drive socket fits into.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I hope it's a riding mower, because a half gallon of oil is way too much for a small walk behind mower. Most only take 20 oz when empty. Even many of the larger engines do not take 2 quarts.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

Assuming this is not a "bsing with the forum" post, some photos of the engine and underneath would be helpful. If there was no oil in it and you've got a big hole in the side or base, then yeah, oil you pour in is going to "leaked straight through"


----------

